# Water Too Hard?



## routman21 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey guys, was wondering if i could get some advice. I feel like my water is way too hard at the house i live at...

PH : 8-8.5
KH : 240
GH: 180

The KH and GH could be higher but that is the highest these test strips go. Any advice? Should i worry? I just did a 10 gallon change yesterday, i have 4 caribes in a 55. I haven't noticed any eating problems yet,


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

I think a RO/DI would be a must. I also have very hard water and my TDS meter reads over 300ppm out of the tap. i had a rhom living in that water and he didnt do much in the tank. I got a RO/DI and it made a heck of a difference. he was all over the tank and became way more aggressive. It pretty much brought him out of his shell and more happy i feel like. Just my thought.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You said test strips... the "all in one" type? they are not reliable, and you should get a better test kit if possible. They are nice for a quick check, but you need a liquid type test kit so you have something as a base point. You might not be as bad off as you think...

You could use peat in your filters. Or RO/DI water... If you use pure RO/DI water, you HAVE to replenish some minerals (Kent RO Right etc) otherwise the water is toxic.


----------

